# Girl vs mantis video



## FieroRumor

Girl verses mantis, who will win?

I feel bad for the mantis.

http://college.big-boys.com/articles/bugchick.html

WARNING! This is not for the faint of heart, this video contains mantis-abuse!!!


----------



## Samzo

dude, thats screwed up right there


----------



## hortus

she shoulda ate it live, did anyone else notice she broke its neck


----------



## Samzo

was still moving, mantis are "alive" for ages if their head is taken off


----------



## PseudoDave

Yup, was still very much alive... Not sure whether to call that cruel, strange... or what, shall invent a new word, struel...


----------



## Samzo

lol struel, different :lol:


----------



## Andrew

Wow.


----------



## Ian

sly freakin cow...couldn't have been dead as they have 2 brains anyway...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## nickyp0

thats messed up man lol


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

if that blurb above it's true then that's the most messed up thing about it, killing what she would believe to be one of God's creations so that her friends will just go to some building. contravening the commandments and destroying one of gods finest creatures. she didnt think that one through.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

struel :lol:


----------



## ibanez_freak

Hey,

Well, it isn't really that cruel. I mean plenty of people on this forum feed excess mantis to tarantulas, reptiles etc. I'm sure out of us all we kill hundreds of insects a day feeding them to mantis yet it is cruel if the same happens to the mantis?

(Sorry, been reading war of the worlds, very big point in it kinda, really got to me :lol: )

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## PseudoDave

Eating for a reason i can accept, eating to make a 'funny' video's not quite the same. Still, each to their own


----------



## ibanez_freak

May be mantis taste really good. apparently they taste good fried. They do tht in this school in america. Saw that on t.v. But not really any ifferent to eating say a prawn? They don't get you full. you gotta eat a lot of them.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Samzo

prawns are crustations arnt they? So they have "meaty flesh" and insects are just yucky inside lol


----------



## Ian

reminds me of im a celeb...they had some giant prickly stick insects walking acirss this plate. I think it was Tara P T picked up up, and munched em.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

> Hey,Well, it isn't really that cruel. I mean plenty of people on this forum feed excess mantis to tarantulas, reptiles etc. I'm sure out of us all we kill hundreds of insects a day feeding them to mantis yet it is cruel if the same happens to the mantis?
> 
> (Sorry, been reading war of the worlds, very big point in it kinda, really got to me :lol: )
> 
> Cheers, Cameron.


it's only struel cos we here on this forum are rooting for the mantids  . though i'm a bit of a nihilist anyway :lol: 

i read war of the worlds too, lots of snapping of humans :shock: have you ever heard the War of the Worlds album from the 70s ? if not, get it!!! is ace, best war of the worlds thing out there in my opinion.


----------



## ibanez_freak

Yeah, me too,

I just like to be a rebel :twisted: .

jk, just that war of the worlds. If you do a specialist study on it for school, you'll want to not omplain about the dominant species type thing. Fantastic book.

Sorry for wasting posts, but seemed like a good idea at the time 8) .


----------



## Rick

Kids these days.......... :roll:


----------



## PseudoDave

I'm just vegetarian...


----------



## DMJ

Shes sexy...grrrrr


----------



## Jwonni

careful ya kiss her and when ya tongue comes back you could find a mantid head on the tip


----------



## DeShawn

That would have been pretty upsetting to watch, had she not been so cute.


----------

